
RockMelt: Netscape's Andreesen Backing Stealth Facebook Browser - peter123
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rockmelt_netscapes_andreesen_backing_stealth_facebook_browser.php
======
figital
It's more likely that Facebook (or Ning) would begin to dig into your desktop
(or Jetpack) versus the other way around.

(unless Rockmelt is itself a desktop shell replacement)

------
thunk
1) Connect 2) Nauseate me 3) _Go_

------
zandorg
A guy at a conference once called Marc 'Loudmouth'! As a joke on 'Loudcloud'.

